# It is certainly on it way.



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

The fall run. I have been fighting the flu bug for almost three weeks now, but I had to keep a promise. I promised my wife and daughters that I would take them to the beach fishing before it got to cool for them and before my next yak tournament. I kept my promise and got my butt kicked by the girls. The Pompano are on the move and their size is REEL good. All were caught on dead shrimp since fleas were impossible to find. None were close in, all out past the sand bar. I would cast the rods and them collapse in my chair and they would wind the fish in. Here are a couple of pics. The place was at Playalinda Beach.

Jimmy


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

DAAAMMMNN! Jimmy......

That's a NICE looking bunch of Pompano. You know what they say about Mama being happy...Your three gals should be thrilled!


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

goood gawd. those are huge!


----------



## drumrunner (Aug 4, 2004)

Damn man you sure that isnt a Permit?


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Ooooooooo Jimmy... Tallapiaman... you cheatin on us Skyway folks?
lol.. Nice catch... that one huge pomp looks alot like a Permit......NICE job..
Sorry your sick.. drink more beer. 
Beautiful family.. fish on bud...


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

nice pomps.
from where is your wife if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

HellRhaY said:


> nice pomps.
> from where is your wife if you dont mind me asking.


She is Filipino and the best thing that ever happened to me. It's funny that she had never been fishing until she came to the USA.

Jimmy

Eaglefan,

We do cheat a little. But, we also slip out to the NSP some with out letting people know we are there. I'll post a pic on NSP when I get home from work.

Jimmy


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

tell her,
kamusta kabayan, sana ay nasa mabuti ka.


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

HellRhaY said:


> tell her,
> kamusta kabayan, sana ay nasa mabuti ka.


She said, "OK lang, Ikaw, kamusta rin?"

Both of you lost me somewhere along the way.

Jimmy


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Ooooooooo Jimmy... Tallapiaman... you cheatin on us Skyway folks?
> lol.. Nice catch... that one huge pomp looks alot like a Permit......NICE job..
> Sorry your sick.. drink more beer.
> Beautiful family.. fish on bud...


Eaglefanguy,

Here is a pic for you of an NSP catch from the spring run.

Jimmy


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Dolphinpier said:


> She said, "OK lang, Ikaw, kamusta rin?"
> 
> Both of you lost me somewhere along the way.
> 
> Jimmy


tell her:
sa susunod tawag ka sa akin, nasa melbourne ako nakatira. saan ba kayo nakatira?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Dolphinpier said:


> The fall run. I have been fighting the flu bug for almost three weeks now, but I had to keep a promise. I promised my wife and daughters that I would take them to the beach fishing before it got to cool for them and before my next yak tournament. I kept my promise and got my butt kicked by the girls. The Pompano are on the move and their size is REEL good. All were caught on dead shrimp since fleas were impossible to find. None were close in, all out past the sand bar. I would cast the rods and them collapse in my chair and they would wind the fish in. Here are a couple of pics. The place was at Playalinda Beach.
> 
> Jimmy




Nice catch...The middle one is a permit.....and Hellrhay is hitting on your wife.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

LOL
Nice Macks Jimmy..
There running hard right now on the north pier gulf side..Got 7 last monday... top of incomming and 2 hrs into outgoing.. right at the baitshop. Supposed kings starting to clip the baits too..
Im gonna try and get out there tommorrow .. late morning to afternoon..


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Looking at those fish.. i guess a permit.. actually is just a huge pompano....... man they look alike.. if'n that isnt just a huge pomp.. damn they look the same..
but hey who cares what they are... itt'l make a turd..lol


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Wow that is a nice Pompano there.


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

barty b said:


> .....and Hellrhay is hitting on your wife.


Not really. He is striking out.

Jimmy


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Hahahahaha, I think this is new first.opcorn:


----------

